# Ajax/Javascript Ladeanzeige



## diggity (13. September 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe einen XML-Export, der bei Klick auf einen Link gestartet wird. Wenn das Script fertig ist, wird die Datei an den Client gesendet und er kann sie speichern (ohne dass die Seite neu geladen wird!).
Nun kann es aber vorkommen dass dieser Export etwas länger dauert, und da hätte ich gerne eine Ladegrafik angezeigt. 

Sobald man auf den Link klickt erscheint eine Ladegrafik, wenn das Script fertig ist verschwindet diese Grafik und der Dialog zum speichern/öffnen der Datei wird angezeigt. 

Wie lässt sich sowas realisieren? Im Grunde solls ähnlich sein wie bei der Thickbox, nur dass anstatt des Bildes/Contents dann mein Dialog zum speichern kommt. /Thickbox Beispiel: http://jquery.com/demo/thickbox/, bei Single Image auf Demo klicken )

Um Hilfe wär ich sehr dankbar.
MfG


----------

